# Healthy Living



## BigWheels (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to say, as a life-long BHM, I am in so-so health and would like to throw this out there.

My trainer & I have had some long discussions about my worsening back problems (multiple compression fractures & disc degeneration disease) and my overall health.

So we have looked for a program the may help me strengthen my lower back while allowing me to not completely lose my status as a BHM (I rather enjoy it & honestly don't know any other way of living).

SO after searching long & hard, my (FFA...lucky me) certified personal trainer (YES, she is a professional nutrition counselor, exercise trainer & PT therapist among other things) (who gets upset if she breaks 135#) have found a possible workout for the people interested. And mind you, I have spent quite a bit of money learning this, so please, before you attempt any of these, talk to YOUR doctor, trainer, or health care providers... I am not the guru of anything... common sense plays in here.

We are beginning a blending whole foods diet (veggies, proteins, etc...) where everything is broken down along with a multi-vitamin in the mix, followed by sumo style stretching (called Matawari, a traditional stretching technique accomplishes just that, requiring the person to sit on his (or her) bottom/buttocks/arse with their legs splayed apart as far as possible. While keeping their knees locked, the person must then lean forward until their chest touches the ground. Holding this pose stretches the entire lower body.)

We are following up with several obese specific yoga stretches/poses focusing on limbering up & strengthening my lower back, legs, and core muscles.

Here's the question - Do you know of any techniques that limit strain on joints that can be done during the day (while at work or wherever).

I work out 4x a week, swimming 3x a week, and am working on this blending diet (I thought Ben & Jerrys was a good idea for mixing in...she didn't).

Well, I'll shut up & hope to hear back... thanks for ANY input you have.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 27, 2012)

BigWheels said:


> I have to say, as a life-long BHM, I am in so-so health and would like to throw this out there.
> 
> (snipped)
> 
> ...



Dear Big Wheels,

One of the most soothing and comfortable core strengthening exercises I have learned is to mimic the movements of using a hula-hoop with your hips. This should be done slowly and works best standing waist deep in water. I am not sure how you could do this at work unless you were alone or in a place where the girls would not think you were doing something weird. (Maybe find a private place with a closed door.)

Another option would be a large bouncy ball suited for your weight class. Just sitting on a bouncy ball and keeping your balance for a few minutes will strengthen your core muscles and help your back. This you can do at work. You can even work at a desk for a short time sitting on a bouncy ball.

The main idea is to keep your back muscles moving. This will bring blood flow to the muscles and carry away toxins that build up from metabolism. It also improves your flexibility. Another similar principle is the rule "Do not sit longer than 20-30 minutes without getting up and moving around." It doesn't have to be a major amount of movement, just walk down a hall or climb a few stairs or do a few lunges again a wall.

Good luck Big Guy, I mean Big Wheels.


----------

